
Interview with MIT Technology Review’s Jason Pontin - rbanffy
https://chatbotsmagazine.com/mit-technology-reviews-jason-pontin-technologists-consistently-underestimate-the-awfulness-of-926b49b4cc98
======
noelwelsh
Not much depth in this interview. Regarding the awfulness of human beings, I
suspect this is partly explained by a large intersection between the group of
people who have the time and inclination to talk to a chatbot and the people
who enjoy trolling.

------
dominotw
I remember this guy had something to do with harassment of Shanley.

